# app specific Radial Menus for Wacom Intuos Pro?



## CalvinHilton (Dec 27, 2016)

I just got a Wacom Intuos Pro and I'm trying to determine if it's possible to setup app specific Radial Menus for LR and Photoshop so when I'm in LR key assignments make sense with LR and when I'm in PS the table uses a different set of key assignmements.  

I've looked at the Wacom help and searched for the answer elsewhere. 

Does anyone know whether that's possible and if it is how to do it?


----------



## happycranker (Dec 29, 2016)

You can use the panels function in on screen controls of the Wacom tablet properties, there is as standard already Photoshop colourist and drawing, so I assume you can create one for LR, although not sure if you can attach a radial menu?


----------

